# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Águila real atrapa a un niño en el parque

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un vídeo espeluznante que he visto en la edición digital del HOY de Badajoz, en el que podéis ver el ataque de un águila real a un niño en un parque canadiense:

http://www.hoy.es/rc/20121219/mas-ac...212191312.html

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No tendría hambre el bicho....

----------


## perdiguera

Como dice la noticia es un montaje clarísimo. Yo creo que lo que toma el águila es un muñeco, preparado al efecto, y cuando se da cuenta de lo que es lo suelta.

----------


## REEGE

Yo lo he visto hoy y lo he visto más raro...
La gente por hacerse famosa en el youtube hace cualquier cosa!!
De todas formas ya se sabe cualquier bicho con hambre o acosado, es capaz de cualquier cosa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las cigüeñas traen los niños... las águilas se los llevan.

Buen montaje. La verdad, es difícil que un águila se lleve a un bebé, pero tal y como está el mundo, uno ya se puede creer cualquier cosa...

----------

